# CAD software



## steveo (Sep 10, 2004)

Been lurking around here for months and I'll ask the question because the answer to my inquiry has never come up.
Is anyone using AutoCad to prepare their drawings and are any of the CNC software packages accepting those drawings in order to prepare g-codes. My use for a CNC would be woodworking only.
I ask because AC and I have been best friends for more than 20 years and I dread learning another platform.
TIA, Steve


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

There are many CAM programs that accept CAD files in creating toolpaths. I use Vectric's VCarve Desktop and Cam Bam.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Steve,

I use ACAD 2000i for most of my drawings, but haven't had the need (hopefully soon) to convert them to Gcode. A quick google search has a bunch of programs that promise to do the conversion but I have no experience with them.

Great question, I am going to keep my eye on this one!


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

2D or 3D? I've used all CAD programs from Acad R2.2 to Acad 2012, and Rhino, CATIA, Solidworks, etc. For 3D in jewelry design I used Rhino, exported files as *.stl (stereolithograph), then used DeskProto to convert to the G-code for the 4-axis CNC to mill the master was patterns. Whatever CNC system you're using will dictate the required file formats. I am sure there's a conversion tool out there.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Vectric software will import both .dxf and .dwg AutoCad files.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

I don't bother with any other program than Aspire or VCarve Pro as they now have all the tools I need to draw up what I need to cut. They also take care of creating tool paths for the three different brands of CNCs I have access to and use. 

4D


----------



## softeng (Feb 6, 2016)

There are many software that do this.
For example french Galaad. It is simple 2,5D.
Another one is ProCNCDraw its demo is enough to convert dxf to g-code.


----------



## asselin22 (Jan 25, 2016)

i get what you mean, what i'm doing is for my CNC machine, i use Badog cad/cam software, it's capable to import files from AutoCAD, Solidworks, IDEAS, NX, CorelDraw, Illustrator or any other program that it can export a DXF file from,never had an issue with it.


----------



## C550th (Feb 11, 2016)

The best software bar none for the average person looking to get into CNC machining is Vectric. If your using a router for wood, or soft substrates using pro CAD/CAM systems to produce components on them is like shooting a squirrel with a 50 caliber rifle.

Do your research on Google on Vectric you won't be disappointed.


----------

